# February Meeting



## mxd (18/2/10)

Hi Guys,

As I wont to come along and join up I was wondering when the feb meeting will be, the website still mentions Nov as the next meeting.

cheers
Matt


----------



## Supra-Jim (18/2/10)

mxd,

meetings are the last wednesday of each month (except Jan when there isn't one). So that owuld make it next wednesday the 24th of Feb.

See you there!

Cheers SJ


----------



## mxd (18/2/10)

Oh, 24th Feb that's the wife's birthday, she won't mind much


----------



## Fourstar (18/2/10)

Next wednesday! All paid up and signed up yesterday @ BJCP! Whoop Whoop! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Supra-Jim (18/2/10)

mxd said:


> Oh, 24th Feb that's the wife's birthday, she won't mind much



It's all in the spin mxd. Tell you've organised a lovely evening of peace and quite, then duck!!!

Cheers SJ


----------



## mxd (18/2/10)

Supra-Jim said:


> It's all in the spin mxd. Tell you've organised a lovely evening of peace and quite, then duck!!!
> 
> Cheers SJ



your right it's a family night, can put the kids in they cay and then drop me off and pick me up


----------



## Supra-Jim (18/2/10)

That's the spirit!

Cheers SJ

no excuses now, you better there!


----------



## Siborg (25/2/10)

Was cool to meet everyone last night. I'm now a member. 

Hopefully getting into better (AG) brews!


----------



## Andyd (25/2/10)

Welcome aboard Siborg!

There should be a few all grain brew days coming up, so keep your ears peeled to the mailing list for details!

Regards,

Andy


----------



## razz (21/4/10)

I take it the April meeting is next Wednesday? Have not been to a meeting for about 6 months. Anyone know what's on?


----------



## Wolfy (21/4/10)

razz said:


> I take it the April meeting is next Wednesday? Have not been to a meeting for about 6 months. Anyone know what's on?


According to the newsletter: http://melbournebrewers.org/wiki/NewsLetters
April 28 - Club Meeting, Red Ale Judging


----------



## razz (21/4/10)

Thanks Wolfy, are you going?


----------

